
Blockchain Can Wrest the Internet from Corporations' Grasp - tzury
https://www.wired.com/story/how-blockchain-can-wrest-the-internet-from-corporations/
======
verdverm
"There has been a lot of talk in the past few years about blockchains, which
are heavily hyped but poorly understood."

Like this article and author?

